# Trooper Jonathan McDonald



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Trooper Jonathan McDonald

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol
Texas*
End of Watch: Monday, November 15, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 28
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, November 15, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Trooper Jonathan McDonald was killed in an automobile accident on U.S. 84 while responding to another accident near Post, Texas. He was involved in a single vehicle crash during the response.

Trooper McDonald is survived by his wife and 7-month-old child.

Agency Contact Information
Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol
5805 North Lamar Boulevard
Austin, TX 78752

Phone: (512) 424-2000

_*Please contact the Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Trooper McDonald.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Trooper McDonald.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Very Sad. RIP


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Trooper


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Trooper!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------

